# Collection update!



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

As most of you know im fairly new to the hobby a little over a yr in. and my collection grew rapidly and i wanted nothing more but to breed frogs. and the first frogs that were breeding in my care were azureus which i happen to like alot although they are so common and in some opinions not really desired i do enjoy their boldness and actions. from there my cayo's bred for me once only so that was sad. and my solarte once. im happy to say that this past week has been crazy for me. my son was born jan 2nd and after all the madness and we came home and got settled i found 3 more solarte froglets in the viv cant be more then a week old along with my Vittatus calling and male chasing the female.. and i believe my tri color si's are calling. i placed a petri dish in with the vittatus and i dont really know what the tri colors will breed in.. may someone shed some light or toss out some ideas of lay sites for vittatus and tri color si's? any info is appriciated.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats!, SI and vittatus when i bred them they woudl almost always lay on a leaf, hardly ever did the vittatus lay in the but, I never had any film canister with the SIs so i dont' know how well that will work.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Mostly all tricolors and anthonyi will prefer to lay on large leaves over anything else. My Rios lay in a canister sometimes but 9 out of ten times I find eggs on leaves, Philos and Pothos are great for them


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

ok because i have 4 tri color si and they are doing great together and i believe i hear at least one calling, but wasnt able to actually see one call yet. i had 3 film cans in there from when they were froglets because i figured they could hide in them and get away from each other. and i just added some little cups with holes punched so the water level doesnt get to high, incase they needed somewhere to drop tads. i guess i should get some potho's to put in there. and i have bromes in there because i had no where to put them and they always die if not in a viv for me lol. and their doing well. anyone locally to me have any potho's they would like to sell or trade off to me? or other large leaf plant?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

DCreptiles said:


> ok because i have 4 tri color si and they are doing great together and i believe i hear at least one calling, but wasnt able to actually see one call yet. i had 3 film cans in there from when they were froglets because i figured they could hide in them and get away from each other. and i just added some little cups with holes punched so the water level doesnt get to high, incase they needed somewhere to drop tads. i guess i should get some potho's to put in there. and i have bromes in there because i had no where to put them and they always die if not in a viv for me lol. and their doing well. anyone locally to me have any potho's they would like to sell or trade off to me? or other large leaf plant?


Dude you wont miss tricolors calling. Part of the reason I got rid of them was they were so loud. Oh and I have your pothos if you want some.
J


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

tri colors alwas layed on pothos for me and ignored film cans, my vitattus seem to prefer a hut and lid but have laid on brom leaves once or twice 
craig


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info I got to go to jasons now for some pothos LOL


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Derek,

My vittatus always lay in black film cans along the ground tilted ever so slightly back...never in clear or in the coco hut w/ petri dish provided??? The black cans are right next to the clear. Not sure why as others have reported laying in coco huts...

George


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

My vittatus also lay in black film canisters, but I got a lot of egg eating from my group(3.2).
They ended up hiding their clutches on broad leaves, and guarding them better. Tricolors for me liked broad leaves as well. They typically are very good parents and defend aggressively.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

All Anthonyi and Tricolors mainly prefer large broad leaves over anything else.

The SI's are actually anthonyi, not tricolors. I'm not sure all the differnces between the two but supposedly their are physically differences in their body structure which makes them separate species. Besides this anthonyi are generally louder and much easier to breed. I also believ the tricolors are highland species while most of the anthonyi come from lower regions. Despite these difference their care is pretty much identical.

You'll know when they are calling. You'll see the male high up and he won't be shy. If there are females they will begin to climb and follow his call or him.

Also don't put broms in the viv, because they will hide the eggs as far down as possible, and if the eggs are good the male with gaurd them till they are reafy to be transported to water.

Also if you have more than one female egg eating can be a problem if the male is lazy and doesn't guard the eggs. This is a problem in my Rio Canario viv which is a 3.2.1.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

reported because thats what mine do george , please remember to keep an open mind. its wierd they have alwas ignored the film cans for me.
























































































craig


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Was not questioning the reports only questioning my frogs as I would much rather have them lay in the petri dish as it would be easier on me...lol... Then again there are two Georges responding to this thread so I'm probably confused again.


George


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

GBIII said:


> Was not questioning the reports only questioning my frogs as I would much rather have them lay in the petri dish as it would be easier on me...lol... Then again there are two Georges responding to this thread so I'm probably confused again.
> 
> 
> George


I am confused as well


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

GBIII said:


> Hey Derek,
> 
> My vittatus always lay in black film cans along the ground tilted ever so slightly back...never in clear or in the coco hut w/ petri dish provided??? The black cans are right next to the clear. Not sure why as others have reported laying in coco huts...
> 
> George


thats what i was replying too lol , nothing meant in a bad tone , more so just saying not all frogs make the same choices and it was a miss read on wording in the last sentence on my behalf.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't see my si's call yet but I hear something from hat area. They don't call all the time their still really young but growing rapidly. Their tank is pretty well planted so I only see all 4 during feeding. My vattatus I am going to add some black film cans in and see what happens.


----------

